# a/c help



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I have been gone all day come home & its 85* n the house. Air is still blowing thru the vents but its not cold. The fan is not running on the outside unit. The unit is 2yrs old. I've turned off the control inside for 10 minutes to reset but no luck. What do I do?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like its low on freon or a pressure switch is bad.....call the repair man thats what I would do


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

is it frozen out side? if its not it could be your fan capacitor (cheap) or your fan motor (not so cheap). if its the fan capacitor it will be swelled up some in most cases. if thats not it try to see if the fan free spins. those are a few things to check


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its not froze up the fan spins. How do I check capicator


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

turn the unit on get you a stick or screwdriver or something reach down in there with your stick and spin the fan. what you are doing is giving the fan motor a little boost if the motor comes on it's your capacitor


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Not the capicator. Guess I need a new fan motor? POOP I hope not


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Does the Compressor try to kick on or run? If so then it's gonna be just for fan capacitor or fan motor. Capacitor will be swollen 99.9% of the time if its bad. If the compressor n trying to come on then you prob hae a dual capacitor that is bad..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I don't think so. I hear the blower. That's it.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Call your local man sounds like one of them capacitors is out.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Is the compressor running? If not, check to make sure you have power to the condenser (outdoor unit). You may have fuses in the disconnect. Check across them to make sure you have good fuses. If they are good, make sure you don't have a tripped breaker.
If the compressor is running and the fan is not, you could have a few things wrong:
bad fan contactor, bad fan motor or bad capacitor.
Unless it's a high end unit, you don't have a head pressure switch. The fan comes on with the compressor.
Good luck.
Fan should cost you 70-150 in parts plus 2-3 hours labor.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

How can I check the contactor? I'm getting current to contactor on top but not on bottom when it is engaged.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got it back running. Woo hoo!!!
A fricking bug somehow crawled 
up between the contact points & 
Wouldn't let the compressor kick on.
Thanks for all the help. Yall ROCK


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen the contactor full of ants before. I'm not sure what attracts the little buggers to the electricity but they get in there and get fried then the ac no longer works.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I'm just glad that's all it was


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea Ive seen ants get in the contactor many times i dont know why they do either


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its a shocking experience for them. Lol


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

drtj said:


> Its a shocking experience for them. Lol


LoL...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Like love bugs down here flying into your welding arc. Guess they want to check out the bright light.


----------

